# bigger brake time



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

hey I was wondering if it wqas stiol the same upgrade if I jsut went to a auto partts store and bought NX2K calpiers and rotrs...for my B13

is it still the same AD22Vf upgrade or is it differetn.. can some one fillme in.. thanks


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

alright so I went to the store today to get some prices for the upgrade.. and I came across the descison of US made or Japan made.. which of these are better, bigger.. anything ... can someone help me...


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Your question was answered in earlier posts. Please read through them.


----------

